# 2 bird loft?



## Medhatshaun (Jan 2, 2021)

I’m looking to get into this fascinating hobby. Could anyone give me a nice blueprint of a basic 2-4 bird loft please?


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

Here's a (free) book of pigeon loft designs from 1867 1922. 

















Pigeon house plans and fixtures : a complete compendium of various kinds of pigeon houses and devices used by successful pigeon keepers : Dietz, E. J. W. (Edwin Joseph Wesley), 1867- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Pigeon House Plans And Fixtures: A Complete Compendium Of Various Kinds Of Pigeon Houses And Devices Used By Successful Pigeon Keepers



archive.org


----------



## cottonwood (Mar 25, 2019)

THE ABSOLUTE BEST PIGEON LOFT IF 20FT WIDE WITH 16FT DEEP. FOUR SECTIONS EACH 5X11FT WITH A 5FT HALLWAY DOWN THE ENTIRE BACK SIDE OF LOFT.
A SIMPLE YOUNG BIRD LOFT SHOULD BE 4 OR 5FT. DEEP AND 8 FT. LONG WITH 6.3IN HEIGHT FOR MOST PEOPLE.


----------

